# Solved: CD / DVD Record Problem



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

Home XP Service Pack 2
Dell Diomension 4300
Problem possibly caused by installing Nero 7 Ultra
I have uninstalled it but problem remains.
Also ran registery fix and checked drivers.

Can not record to my internal CD recorder or my external DVD recorder get following message.

For CD D:\Is not accessible incorrect function
For DVD E:\Is not accessible incorrect function

Any help greatly appreciated.
Ellis Krott


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried uninstalling both drives and rebooting? If that fails, give this procedure a try.

Create a text file with NOTEPAD containing the following data exactly as below and name it FIXCD.REG

Double click on the file and say yes to the merge into registry question.

----------------------- Use text after this line, contents of FIXCD.REG -----------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]
------------------------------ Use text before this line --------------------------------


----------



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

I don't know how to uninstall or install drives.
If I uninstall CD drive how do I install it back with no drive.


----------



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

Then do I run fixcd.reg?


----------



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

If I uninstall CD drive how do I install it with no cd drive?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Windows will discover the drive and automagically re-install them when you uninstall them. Nothing special required for this task.

Open Device Manager, right click on each optical disk and uninstall the drives, see the following illustration.


----------



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

I merged regedit4 into registery but when I try to run regedit4 it can't be found.
I tried the reg find but it didn't find regedit4


----------



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

I merged regedit4 into registery but it says its not there when I try to run regedit4.
Tried reg find but its not there


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you create the file with the contents EXACTLY as provided, and then double click the FIXCD.REG file and answer Yes to the merge question, it should work.


----------



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

Problem solved. It was caused by a piece of Nero software that did not install. Software was INCD.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

Problem solved


----------



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

Problem solved.


----------

